# goodbye all for now



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi all, 
Well its with sad news that we announce that we have sold our beloved Dethleffs Rt 6844, its off to France to trundle the place we all love to drive  

We won`t be replacing it as we have decided to join the "adventure Motorcyling" lot and hit the tarmac on two wheel but may be sometimes only one :lol: . 

We intend to travel to North Africa , Turkey and The Baltic states to start with , so If you see a lonely motorcyclist smiling at himself it`s probably me being content :roll: . 

After nearly 6 years crossing the part of Europe in our campers we wished to visit its onto pastures new . 

It was nice meeting you all at the various rallies and by the road side :wink: we might even rejoin you all in the future but first there are new roads to be travelled and explored and "just round the corner "to be seen..

Bon Voyage and Bon Journee

Russell and Shaneem


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

You will be back Russell and Shaneem,
Couple of cold and wet weeks on two wheels and you will be scouring the motorhome adds again in double quick time.

Good luck.

Ray.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Bon voyage Russell and Shaneem

It's sad to think we won't see you again for a while but Jen and I wish you all the very best for the future. We've had the pleasure of your company many times in the past and look forward to seeing you once again when you've got the "adventure motorcyling" bug out of your system. Keep the website up to date so we can look in from time to time and see what you're up to.

I do hope you've made suitable arrangements for young Willy, I somehow can't see him on the back seat of a bike. 8O 

Enjoy your travels.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

And a Bon Voyage from me as well. just keep a lookout for the yellow pennant in the windscreens and many other places am sure. Kettle or beer always available.

cabby


----------



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

Bon voyage et bon chance,hope you really enjoy it.
Backaxle.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Enjoy your two wheel meanderings.


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*tramp*

Nice meeting you both( Devizes), safe travels and hope to see you again some time.

Regards

Dinger & lady dinger


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

Well it looks like the seventies porn star is off, never to be seen again, well that is till it starts raining and snowing, well wrap up warm the pair of you, and hope to see you again,take care, dennis & brenda


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Good bye and enjoy yourself.
There are no rehersals in life . Its a one act play.

Maybe in a later chapter you return with a mh.

all the best 

Dave and Lady p


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Happy Travelling Russell & Shaneem and what's happening to Willy? or have you got a side car for him :lol: I know we will see you both again in the future, once you have had a motorhome you will always come back to it  

Do take care on your travels and keep popping in here occasionally just to let us know where you are and what your doing.


Jacquie & John


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Russell and Shaneem

It's a shame to think we won't be meeting again in the near future, but I hope you enjoy your new adventures. As Ken says, make sure you keep the website updated, so we can be a little bit jealous :wink:

Gerald and Annie


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Well that was a surprise you two 8O 
Goodluck its how you should enjoy life as life is too short.
I have enjoyed meeting you both and we had a great time together at Hamble and everytime I sit in my Kyham I will think of you xx
Bye have fun
Love Mavis and Ray


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Well safe riding and stay in touch!

Glad I snapped this pic of you before you went 
I do like that 1200GS Adventure

Dave


----------



## dilly (Jan 19, 2007)

Thinking of doing the same here or should I say I am , I`m still trying to convince er indoors its the only way to go travelling , we have also sold our camper so half way there  . 
The HondaTransalp is fully kitted out and raring to go , and for those of you who are obsessed with the payload of your vans the bike has a payload of 200kg and that includes us


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Russ,

All the best to you both and safe journeys :wink: do keep us updated from time to time 

Cheers for now Catherine & Steve


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi folks, 
well folks what can I say , we are touched you all liked Us  :lol: .

Dave B.- I`ve got a honda transalp 650 [go anywhere and not break down unlike a bmw] just ask Ewan :roll: just like Dilly [xrv`ers rule okay]
less bling and more functional.

cath/steve and all the other mods we will keep intouch and pop into the local meets now and again to share stories and misshaps.

and as for brillo, I aint a porn star just call me "freddie"  " now were`s me hoover I want to break free!!!

will miss the light hearted banter but its a big world and we aint getting no younger and " the silk route lot" are out my league. First gaunt is down the pyreenes and across to north Africa .

wistfullywandering lives on

Russell and Shaneem

ps ken ,Thought of a side car but shaneem said its like a goldfish ball without the handle bars- still thats what the safety pin is for in the middle aint it. :?


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Best of luck Tramp,
Shouldn't that be Saddle Tramp now,
Norman


----------



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Shaneem and Russell,

We wish you all the very best with your new adventures and hope you'll be back to join us when you're old and grey like us! ( and as sensible as me?)

Really enjoyed your company when our paths crossed.

Happy travels and good luck.

Linda & Mike. x

Ps. How can you pick out a happy motorcyclist?
He's the one with flies on his teeth!


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

well i never Russell I thought you were in it for the duration, but once a traveller......

Look forward to seeing your site updates and lets not say goodbye lets say Au Revoir ;


----------



## buellster (Feb 3, 2008)

All the best Russell, I'm sure that you enjoy the trip. I did a 3 month tour on a GS Adv. in 2005. Motorhomer/campervaners are a friendly lot but not a patch on bikers, have a great time. Paul


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Those nods are so much cooler than a wave


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Don't foget to wave, but only with one hand!

Good Luck,

Graham


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

All the best Russell and Shaneem, have you been watching too many Ewan & Charley episodes :lol: 

Have a great adventure, I love two wheels so I'm envious! Funnily enough I have just sold a Transalp, cracking bike for what your planning, unlike the beemers they will not break down - well not as often, anything mechanical has a possibility to break :wink: 

It was nice meeting you both  

MHS...Rob


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Bye hunny have a great time. We will miss you.


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

*travels*

Hi dudes, well that was a surprize! Where ya gonna put your stuff? and the dogs? We are m/homeless at the mo, downsized to the duetto, and it did us a turn went, wales cornwall, quite a bit of travelling, but missed the room! Wow, still getting my head round your travels, keep us posted, long time no see, have fun, maybe catch up sometime, raine n ade


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Have a great time - the freedom of two wheels is magic, but the comfort of four does it for me!

Hope you enjoy our travels, do try and stay in touch - we would all love to hear how it's going. We will be here when you want!

Dave


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Good luck you two, go for it.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

I think he has already gone, as most of the posts are back in Nov  where do you go to the loo on a bike though, not to mention dry your hair and hang up your clothes.

Be good to hear from them soon though.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Good luck and happy wandering you two, keep the shiny side up, watch out for diesel, and they drive on the wrong side once you get across the chunnel, (less obvious on a bike) watch out for the nutters.

Kev


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Choice*

I trust you have selected the right bike for your journies. I combine my bike and m/home, by trailering the bike over the longer routes, even though it is THE most tourist orientated bike there is.
1800 Goldwing.


----------

